# Kickin' it at the Fort



## mightyexplorers

After several of these photos were posted on various threads, someone suggested that a thread dedicated to them might be fun. Since I am stuck at work today dreaming of sitting back in a rocking chair at FW with my feet up I thought I would start one.

Rules: feet up, point of view, Crockett's porch, bonus for no people in the background.


----------



## tiggerdad

Here is from 2014... No people...


----------



## Goofy14sure

February 2015 - no people!!!


----------



## bama_ed

Me, I went for the top bar of the fence like mightyX after the 2015 WDW Half Marathon this past January.  Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

I had just eaten...the top rail was not an option at that time.


----------



## Maligator

Here's my contribution. Couldn't wait to get this pic. It was one of the first things I did here.


----------



## HailtotheVictors




----------



## bama_ed

<bump>  getting this back on the top of page 1.

And I don't think this has to be just a guy thread (but since our poster mightyexplorers started this thread, naturally it's his decision)....

Stuck-at-home Ed


----------



## CheeseheadMinnie

I will take and add my picture in 17 days!


----------



## cajuned79

Here's mine!  Got to put them up finally on my last day there!


----------



## sweet maxine

Hoping to have a picture to post soon!  I'm counting the days until I'm there.


----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## peg110

I'll have to go through the digital album to see if I have any "Appropriate" FW pictures that qualify. 

We have only been to FW twice, but we love it.


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

From our trip this pasted February,


----------



## tigger92662

From our most recent trip July 2015


----------



## JETS70

A twist on this thread. Kickin it with my DW.


----------



## usnuzuloose

Ladies get those feet in there, and show off the pedicures! If I was there I would


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Wish I was sitting there today!!!!!!  Its our favorite place to people watch.......

82 days 0 hours and 5 minutes till we are back...  and counting


----------



## bama_ed

<shameless bump>


----------



## tiggerdad

<Pounding the table and waving my arms>  I WANNA SEE SOME FEET!


----------



## peg110

I want to be there to take pictures of my feet up on the rail. Sadly, I can't go yet.


----------



## garneska

Kris and Bert.  

[GALLERY=]

[/GALLERY]


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Here are my DW's lovely feet.......


53 days 20 hours and 25 minutes and counting


----------



## bama_ed

Love ya, kid, and RTR but your pix didn't load up for me.

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

Thank goodness.  I was getting afraid that they had taken down the railing around the porch...


----------



## bama_ed

That's better, kid.  Thanks for fixing the picture.  Bama Ed


----------



## Bishoparc

Had to get mine posted from last week =)


----------



## bama_ed

I think we can tell the change of seasons in this sequence of pictures.  Like BishopArc's pix shows:

- his picture had sunny crocs (September)
- my picture had sweat pants (January)
- goofy14sure's picture had blue jeans (February)

and so on and so on and so on..

but being Florida, they're mostly warm weather pix anyway.  

Bama Ed

PS - but that picture of jeepfreak has me stressed.  Is he STILL on the porch?  looks like a deep sleep.  BishopArc, did you see anybody in that spot?  It looks like he's facing the same direction you were....


----------



## snowmedic

Here is the whole family with our feet up.  The ladies all got pedi's along with dad.


----------



## tiggerdad

Vince,
I really like your toenail polish


----------



## Goofy14sure

snowmedic said:


> Here is the whole family with our feet up.  The ladies all got pedi's along with dad.View attachment 127137


Look Fun!! Glad you made it!


----------



## tiggerdad

Me and the Boss...


----------



## JETS70

tiggerdad said:


> View attachment 127788
> Me and the Boss...


OK Tiggerdad....now the DW is asking me why I didn't refer to her as "the Boss".


----------



## tiggerdad

Don't be in denial dude...it only makes it worse.


----------



## serenitygr

Last picture before disconnecting the internet  I'm gonna miss you guys!


----------



## Arielsfanmom

Enjoying the peaceful night while the kids break me in the arcade. Waiting on the fireworks.


----------



## tiggerdad

He he!

I snuck over to the porch while the boss was sleeping...


----------



## TheRustyScupper

tiggerdad said:


> Don't be in denial dude...it only makes it worse.


 
1) In our house, we KNOW who's the boss and who must listen.
2) And, I have learned to take commands really well.
.
_NOTE: Am 6'3", but used to be 6'5", until my 5'1", 105# wife started beating on me. Guess I taught her!_


----------



## SamRoc

Happy Halloween!


----------



## SamRoc

Thank you bama_ed for helping me edit my picture!!


----------



## tiggerdad

SamRoc,
Where did you get those roach killers?  Man, I gotta get me a pair of those for hunting season!


----------



## Goofy14sure

Made the top rail today


----------



## JETS70

A top rail, no people "kickin' it" on a beautiful Sunday morning at the Fort. Like you Tiggerdad, I was able to sneak out without "The Boss". No longer in denial......I said it. 




Also......an update for Bama Ed......jeepfreak has left the porch.




The Porch kinda reminds you of Floyd's Barbershop this morning........6 chairs.......no waiting.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Finally made it to my chair.   The DW and me.  Will have to do it several more times.


----------



## winnie77

I had ressies for 4pm today at hoop Dee doo.  I refused to check in until I had spent 5 minutes kickin it.  So here is a picture of me with my feet up.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

BTW it's almost impossible to get a pick without people in it this trip.  But we try.


----------



## bama_ed

winnie77 said:


> View attachment 133874 I had ressies for 4pm today at hoop Dee doo.  *I refused to check in until I had spent 5 minutes kickin it. * So here is a picture of me with my feet up.



Love the attitude, winnie77.  Hope you enjoyed HDDR.  Bama Ed


----------



## JETS70

OK........."SHE" saw my post where I "snuck" over without her and "SHE" decided that "WE" would "sneak" back over together and take another "Kickin it" pic.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Made it back home.....But still wish we were there.....
 

120 Days till we see that rail again.....   Roll Tide


----------



## TheRustyScupper

1) Just veggin'.
2) Don't know how to get my feet on the railing.


----------



## Flametamr

My contribution.


----------



## tltay2005

Very hard to take this shot when there are no rocking chairs!!!!  Only the picnic tables were on the porch this past weekend.  Hope they have only been removed for maintenance and not for good.  Here's the best I could do while standing on one foot.
 
Here is the porch minus the chairs.


----------



## peg110

tltay2005 said:


> Very hard to take this shot when there are no rocking chairs!!!!  Only the picnic tables were on the porch this past weekend.  Hope they have only been removed for maintenance and not for good.  Here's the best I could do while standing on one foot.
> View attachment 135616
> Here is the porch minus the chairs.
> View attachment 135617


That's kind of depressing. I agree, I hope it's only temporary.


----------



## tiggerdad

What in the name of a firey homicidal squirrel happened to the chairs?


----------



## PaHunter

tiggerdad said:


> What in the name of a firey homicidal squirrel happened to the chairs?



They were afraid the rockers would slide off with all the snow they get at the Fort.


----------



## tltay2005

Unless someone does before, we will be back for a few days after Christmas. I will post an update on the chair situation.


----------



## tiggerdad

My tail is twitching as I wonder...

Should I call out the 400 loop mafia...


----------



## Kidatheart2010

They have to put the Chairs back............  Someone update this when they find out. 

108 Days  6 Hours and 9 Minutes     Flower and Garden Festival........
Can I get a ROLL TIDE???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bama_ed

Kidatheart2010 said:


> They have to put the Chairs back............  Someone update this when they find out.
> 
> 108 Days  6 Hours and 9 Minutes     Flower and Garden Festival........
> Can I get a ROLL TIDE???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tiggerdad

Roll Tide!


----------



## PaHunter

GO Blue !!!


----------



## bama_ed

PaHunter said:


> View attachment 137129
> 
> GO Blue !!!



Coach JH has done a good job with Michigan this year

Put those big blue and maze shoes up on the railing of the TE porch.  That's what this thread is for.  (I hope the chairs come back soon).  

Bama Ed


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Any News on the rocking chairs ????


92 days 4 hours and 51 minutes and counting......


----------



## tltay2005

The last report I got from someone who was there last weekend, no, they are not


----------



## bama_ed

Kidatheart2010 said:


> Any News on the rocking chairs ????
> 
> 
> 92 days 4 hours and 51 minutes and counting......




In the November trip report, kid, where you made a similar request in post #272, is an update on the rocking chairs in post #266. 

I think it has been mentioned earlier in that report but that was the latest.  Due back in January.

Bama Ed


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Thanks Bama   Roll Tide......

91 Days 7 Hours 2 Minutes    Cant wait.......


----------



## tiggerdad

Where's the feet?


----------



## tltay2005

The rockers are back,!


----------



## friendofeeyore

YEA!!Rock our lives away at the Fort!!


----------



## tiggerdad

Pics...anybody?  I'm twitching here...


----------



## PaHunter

tiggerdad said:


> Pics...anybody?  I'm twitching here...



They are all busy observing the Osborne Lights.


----------



## tltay2005

Pictures were posted on another (unmentionable social media page ) that (do I dare say) I belong to.  They are definitely there, just no picture to share .  I am sure someone will post some soon, if not, I will in  a 14 days.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Yippppppppppppppieeeeeeeeee      Cant wait to rock some time away there in March....

86 Days  6 Hours and 36 Minutes........... and counting....


----------



## grumpyaggie

Kicking in April 1015, almost made the top rail.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## serenitygr

Hey everyone and Happy New Year! Tempted to post a picture of all of us here in snowy MN wearing our winter boots propped up on our fireplace trying to get warm, but didn't want to depress anyone.  carry on......


----------



## tiggerdad

Serenity!  Good to hear from ya.


----------



## serenitygr

tiggerdad said:


> Serenity!  Good to hear from ya.


Thanks Tiggerdad! I've missed all you guys more than you can imagine.... It's only been 3 months, but I swear it feels like years since we've been there.... Right now I'm starting to get immersed in our puppy heaven here at the farm- from now until the first of October I will be loving on puppies  Currently we have just two little Pomeranians born via C-section during our first big winter storm here a few weeks ago, but we've got 2 other girls expecting in the next couple months, and then this summer we'll hopefully have about 30 little Basset Hound puppies running around our farm for a couple months.  Makes it a little easier to be living here and not the Fort LOL 

Right now I'm starting to plan a California trip this coming October! Very new and very different for us    Then in 2017 we'll be back at the Fort again- I figure by then a lot of the new changes and updates on things will really have progressed so it will be lots of fun! Of course, for me- I could just stay at the fort forever and never go to a park, and still love it.  

Talk to every one soon! Keep those pictures coming! (sorry for hijacking this thread w/o a "kickin it" picture!


----------



## ruthies12

Here's my pic from first week of December when the rocking chairs were still gone.  Sorry I missed them!  It is really hard to do a one footed kickin it pic!


----------



## garneska

[GALLERY=]

[/GALLERY]d


----------



## tltay2005

garneska said:


> [GALLERY=]
> 
> [/GALLERY]d


Bonus points for double the feet


----------



## 2goofycampers

His hers ours


----------



## bama_ed

2goofycampers said:


> His hers ours



Top rail.  Most excellant.  TiggerdDad will be jealous.

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

Dangit!  You saw the buffet pictures I posted.  It's no wonder I couldn't get the top rail.  Next time I'll do the pictures prior to eating.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Crocs and socks,
does that give away my age ?


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Good morning all,
Me and the DW had a chance to spend a few hours at the Fort last Saturday.   The Fort was perfect.   Not a big crowd anywhere.  " same way in the parks"  Love this time of year.   Only thing in abundance was the squirrels....


----------



## peg110

Hmmmm... Almost a week and nothing new? Something's wrong with that!

Hey Randy... Aren't you at the Fort?


----------



## amcc

This is from our New Year's trip...yes shorts and flip flops weather all week.


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Waiting on the HDDR.


----------



## bama_ed

amcc said:


> This is from our New Year's trip...yes shorts and flip flops weather all week.
> 
> View attachment 150726



Flip flops and Christmas decorations.  Yep, amcc, that's why we're all jealous of you Floridians (well, that and the Florida discount on AP passes).  And no income tax.

<sigh>

Bama Ed


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

SouthAlabama5er said:


> Waiting on the HDDR.



Incase anyone was wondering, yep those boots is what I wore on our park days. Steel toe boots at that, it's a big price to pay but I've had my foot run over by a little old lady on a scooter more than once, this year I was prepared!


----------



## peg110

You have to be on the lookout for those loloas! They'll get you every time!


----------



## ArielRae

Staying at Pop this trip but had to get in some Fort time.


----------



## PaHunter

The only seat available the day we stopped by.

 
The DW joined me with a leg up, as there was only one rocker open.


----------



## bama_ed

ArielRae said:


> Staying at Pop this trip but had to get in some Fort time.
> View attachment 153928



Bonus points for making the effort while not staying at the Fort.  Good job, Arielrae.  Bama Ed


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Good morning all,
Will be going to WDW Thursday.  Flower and Garden time.  Will post some feet on the rail soon.  Cant wait to sit on the porch.........
Pics on the way.....

2 Days 3 Hours and 15 Minutes............


----------



## peg110

Kidatheart2010 said:


> 2 Days 3 Hours and 15 Minutes............


Not that you're counting or anything... right?


----------



## Kidatheart2010

peg110 said:


> Not that you're counting or anything... right?


 OH yes still counting.  triple digits then double now single.   Its all part of the fun......right???


----------



## peg110

Kidatheart2010 said:


> OH yes still counting.  triple digits then double now single.   Its all part of the fun......right???


Indeed.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Weather should be great.   Afternoon showers are then norm.   Its the fun of living in the Sunshine state.....


----------



## Maligator

SouthAlabama5er said:


> Incase anyone was wondering, yep those boots is what I wore on our park days. Steel toe boots at that, it's a big price to pay but I've had my foot run over by a little old lady on a scooter more than once, this year I was prepared!



Can't say I blame you. The crazed mom's pushing strollers will get you too. My DW got steam rolled by one last April. That lady was totally in the zone. Speaking of our last trip, I can't believe this thread has grown to 5 pages since I had my feet on those rails! Looking forward to this July so I can get them up there again!


----------



## peg110

Maligator said:


> I can't believe this thread has grown to 5 pages since I had my feet on those rails!


 And ironically, YOUR message made it to the 6th page! How cool is that!


----------



## tiggerdad

FEET...

FEET...

FEET...


----------



## 4077

tiggerdad said:


> FEET...
> 
> FEET...
> 
> FEET...



I get the thread and the call for more pics being made.....even so, this particular post is still a bit "eeewwwwwww" to me...lol


----------



## snowmedic

Sitting in one of the rockers with a Moonshine Mojito from Crocket's Tavern.


----------



## bama_ed

DW, me, DM


----------



## 4077

bama_ed said:


> DW, me, DM




Pretty close to being one of the first things you did it seems....well, at least you got YOUR priorities right!


----------



## DJCPITTS

Loving this..  cant wait to get my feet up!


----------



## bama_ed

A final solo "Kickin' It" picture on our departure day.  Since it was such a beautiful view I kept my feet down in the corner.

Bama Ed


----------



## tigger92662

bama_ed said:


> DW, me, DM


OK Bama Ed, now you've set the bar (railing) really high with the triple feet. That's gonna a tough one to beat


----------



## winnie77

Southwest had a sale so my boyfriend and I escaped for a long weekend the past weekend.   No parks just r&r.  Did trails end buffet last night.  Spent a long time kickin


----------



## Disneypeach

From my last trip...in a rocker on the Meadows porch (just for a change of pace)....I'm just 5' 6" so almost slid out of the chair trying to get my feet up on the top rail...there was no "lower" rail, just crossbars.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Me and the DW finally made it to the front porch and competed for the rocking chairs........ Only two on the front and 4 on the side.   Was wonderful weather.

149 Days 1 Hour 27 Minutes till a week at the Fort.....


----------



## 2goofycampers

bump


----------



## peg110

I got one. Posting it later.


----------



## tiggerdad

peg110 said:


> I got one. Posting it later.


----------



## bama_ed

peg110 said:


> I got one. Posting it later.


----------



## 4077

peg110 said:


> I got one. Posting it later.



Me too!


----------



## peg110

It's on the camera. My phone doesn't have an SD card slot to upload pictures from. Sorry. You will have to wait until I get to a real computer.


----------



## 4077

peg110 said:


> It's on the camera. My phone doesn't have an SD card slot to upload pictures from. Sorry. You will have to wait until I get to a real computer.



I need time/power at hotel room to photobucket, etc...and still at MK til close to midnight.


----------



## peg110

Yup. Getting on space mountain. 40 minute wait though.


----------



## peg110

tiggerdad said:


>





bama_ed said:


>



Okay, here it is... The long awaited.....


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Wish we were there.........................................


----------



## 4077

Finally....first with the kids....


----------



## 4077

...and then solo...(wife didn't want to...lol)


----------



## bama_ed

4077 said:


> ...and then solo...(wife didn't want to...lol)



Well DW may be a square but thanks for teaching your children about the important things in life...

Bama Ed


----------



## peg110

So here is another one, during a less busy time, with Me and the DW. We are watching our DD11 trying the hula-hoops they have here at TE on the porch.


----------



## SamRoc

View attachment 193556


----------



## SamRoc

SamRoc said:


> View attachment 193556


----------



## bama_ed

SamRoc said:


> View attachment 193558



samroc, I associate your name with your avatar so when I saw you bumped this thread, I fully expected see long pointed feet in sandals.  

Glad you made it.  

Bama Ed


----------



## rally

Fort Wilderness the best place for kickin' back


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We will be at the fort in 17 days.   I will make sure to post the pic as soon as I take it.    Cant wait. 


16 days  23 hours and 13 minutes till the Fort.... But who is counting?


----------



## hawgwilld




----------



## Kidatheart2010

Good morning all..   We finally made it.  Many loops closed lotta water in the sites.  Very little damage at all.....that can be seen.  Even outside of WDW property.  We made it to the rocking chairs for an adult beverage.  Very quite and the weather is perfect.   Will post more soon...


----------



## tiggerdad

Glad you're in safe.  Also, glad to hear there's little damage.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Behind loop 300 it is almost washed away!!


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Late yesterday afternoon.  In between the "hoop de doo" crowd.   Breezy and about 78.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We made it home Sunday afternoon.   8 Days at the Fort goes by fast.   We are already planning for another trip.....
Coffee and kicking it goes well on the porch...


----------



## bama_ed

Love seeing the Fort coffee cups in your pix, Kid.  Glad you got home safe.   Bama Ed


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We had our coffee on the porch several mornings before everyone in the campground was up and going..... Best time, it was very quite.  Just the DW and the squirrels for company.....
Yes we made it back to the house safely.  It took 7 hours and we took our time..  Back at work and ready to go again.


----------



## LBHouse

Quiet early morning. Just me and six month old baby boy. He had a tough morning but a nice walk seems to have calmed him right down


----------



## bama_ed

LBHouse said:


> View attachment 203612 Quiet early morning. Just me and six month old baby boy. He had a tough morning but a nice walk seems to have calmed him right down



The Fort has that effect on people.

Did you find an early cup of coffee or were you on the porch waiting for Trails End to sell you a cup?   

Bama Ed


----------



## LBHouse

Sorry, just saw this reply.

No I haven't found an early morning coffee source yet.  I've been heading out around 5:00-5:30 and walking the loops. Getting about 8 miles and heading towards trails end around 7:00ish. Waiting for a 7:30 opening.

Today was great. Someone came out and gave me a free cup of coffee. Before the place even opened. Much appreciated.  

Actually if anyone from the fort reads this.  Coffee is a must in the morning. 7:30 is too late.  Just a suggestion, have coffee earlier.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We were in loop 400 so we made our cups and made the quick ride over to the porch...  The Trails End buffet wasn't open yet.  I would recommend having your morning coffee there.  It was so peaceful.  Watched the sun rise. and listened to all the sounds.   Boats and the train at the MK.  Cant wait to do it again.......

213 days till we are back.   May make a quick trip in February!!


----------



## AliceAnn




----------



## bama_ed

Hey AliceAnn, are those shoes wonderfully propped up on the fence "DIS" green color?  Sure looks like it!     Have fun - Bama Ed


----------



## AliceAnn

bama_ed said:


> Hey AliceAnn, are those shoes wonderfully propped up on the fence "DIS" green color?  Sure looks like it!     Have fun - Bama Ed


I hadn't thought of it but yes, of course it is.


----------



## Bob Dolewhip

and I just wanted to say that the FW guests are the best people in the World. We had a stroller malfunction and one of the other guests offered to go back to his RV to help us find a screw that could bolt our old stroller back together. Thank you again, wherever you are


----------



## mightyexplorers

My wife and I were able to sneak down on a last minute flight last week and enjoy a little Disney. We did not stay at The Fort but went over for a visit to our regular home away from home. Kicked back and enjoyed a beverage while checking out the decorations. It was our fist time seeing everything decorated for Christmas.


----------



## bama_ed

Had the weekend brunch today at Trails End.  It is a beautiful day at the Fort.  Warm and in the 80s.  Lower rail is all I could muster.  Bama Ed


----------



## hawgwilld

Hey Ed , how are things at the fort? Is the place full up?
Hope you're having a great visit.

Scott


----------



## bama_ed

Scott,

I would say it's pretty full.  I've noticed relatively few empty sites last night and tonight.  The holiday rates expired Sunday and I think there was a good bit of turnover as the folks come in this week for the Marathon events.  

You can follow our updates in the group trip report thread:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/wh...cember-into-mid-january-trip-reports.3517654/  It starts getting real for me about page 5.

Bama Ed


----------



## 2goofycampers

Scott, hopefully it will clear out a BIT this weekend. Will let you know, this has been our usual experience though.


----------



## bama_ed

My folks are here at WDW with us and they kicked back on the Trails End porch on this sunny day in the 80s.  So here is Dad (on the left) and Mom (on the right).

BTW this is Mom's 2nd appearance on the Kickin' It thread.  She is also in post #106.

Bama Ed


----------



## snowmedic

Had to go all the way to page 5 for this thread, but I found it.


----------



## tiggerdad

Good to know the porch is still is there.  Was beginning to worry.


----------



## snowmedic

The porch is still there, but they removed the bench that was sitting on it next to the takeout doors.


----------



## tiggerdad

Still got plenty of rocking chairs or are they skimping on them again?


----------



## snowmedic

I believe there was 5-6, didn't really count.


----------



## disneydizzy2

Ok I've been a slacker, we've been here for 12 days but here's me clod hoppers!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## hawgwilld

Be there April 26 , can't wait to get my feet up there. Lol


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Me and the DW were there this past weekend.  I believe the porch is the best cure for stress there is.... 
Perfect weather.  We cant wait to go back again....


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Nothing like fireworks from the Porch...


----------



## bama_ed

<bump>   shameless request for more posts in this thread.  Trails End porch, in the rocking chairs, feet up, say "cheese".....


----------



## TheRustyScupper

bama_ed said:


> Trails End porch, in the rocking chairs, feet up, say "cheese".....



1) Or say
. . . Nike, or
. . . Crocs, or
. . . Keds, or
. . . etc
2) Just don't say
. . . Florsheim
. . . wingtips
. . . etc


----------



## bama_ed

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Or say
> . . . Nike, or
> . . . Crocs, or
> . . . Keds, or
> . . . etc
> 2) Just don't say
> . . . Florsheim
> . . . wingtips
> . . . etc



But Scupper, seriously, I know you would accept a pair of wing tips in this thread if someone cared that much to put them up on the rail.

Anyone who loves the Fort, TE, and eating that much should be embraced.  If you disagree, I have a dusty pair of wing tips I might have to bring out of retirement.  

Bama Ed


----------



## TheRustyScupper

bama_ed said:


> I have a dusty pair of wing tips I might have to bring out of retirement.



Far, far too formal for a place like The Fort.


----------



## peg110

TheRustyScupper said:


> Far, far too formal for a place like The Fort.


Just be careful if walking around the stables.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

peg110 said:


> Just be careful if walking around the stables.



Of course, your option is to wear horseshoes?


----------



## peg110

TheRustyScupper said:


> Of course, your option is to wear horseshoes?


It's the Sizing/Fitting that can be a bit rough!


----------



## FtW Mike

peg110 said:


> It's the Sizing/Fitting that can be a bit rough!


 Not a problem Just go over to the blacksmith shop and wait for the Farrier to show up if my memory serves me he is there on Wed.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

this thread is a riot. can't wait to take a picture myself!


----------



## peg110

tinkerbell1112 said:


> this thread is a riot. can't wait to take a picture myself!


No Riots please... We like to keep it civil (well except when it comes to feet and squirrels, I guess. )


----------



## Bob Dolewhip

I would wear any pair of shoes if I could just be on that porch right now.


----------



## 4077

It occurs to me that I have not seen bare feet yet....hmmm...


----------



## peg110

4077 said:


> It occurs to me that I have not seen bare feet yet....hmmm...


Look about 13 posts up from yours. A "Pair" of feet. One covered, one bare!


----------



## Kidatheart2010

LOL  doesn't my wife have pretty feet??  Not to mention her Minnie tattoo tribute......  Cant wait to do that again in the Fall.....



peg110 said:


> Look about 13 posts up from yours. A "Pair" of feet. One covered, one bare!


----------



## 4077

Ha...ok...I guess there are bare feet now...guess I missed them in the dark 

Anyway, that's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## 4077

Ok....I got it....and with different shoes so I don't need to prove it was a different visit than before! Also OD'd on TE! YUM!


----------



## bama_ed

4077 said:


> Ok....I got it....and with different shoes so I don't need to prove it was a different visit than before! Also OD'd on TE! YUM!



Uh, gee whiz 4077, those shoes sure are ... uh .... blue.


----------



## FtW Mike

4077 said:


> Ok....I got it....and with different shoes so I don't need to prove it was a different visit than before! Also OD'd on TE! YUM!





bama_ed said:


> Uh, gee whiz 4077, those shoes sure are ... uh .... blue.


 Ladies and Gentlemen ELVIS is on the Porch


----------



## peg110

Man, How did this slip to page 2?

DD12's


Mine
 
DW's


----------



## PaHunter

Wow, did someone steal the rockers or is the Fort empty ???


----------



## tiggerdad

PaHunter said:


> Wow, did someone steal the rockers or is the Fort empty ???



Maybe they stole the rail....


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> Wow, did someone steal the rockers or is the Fort empty ???


Hey... I did my job. I'd be happy to go back and check though, if someone wants to pay for the trip. Any takers (or rather "Givers")?


----------



## snowmedic

Bumping.  

It has been awhile since anyone has posted here.   Obviously, when you have time, of course.


----------



## tiggerdad

Amen to that!


----------



## friendofeeyore

where did you say Elvis was!!!! Grumpy Aggie can't figure out how to post our porch feet. So make believe you saw them.


----------



## tiggerdad

I'm actually in fear the porch and rocking chairs were blown away.

Can anybody verify?

(just another try at getting a pic)


----------



## Kidatheart2010

I agreed with Tigger Dad!!!  Someone needs to take a pic of the porch.   We will be there in 16 days.


----------



## Teamubr

Ok, happy to oblige. 

 

Only 1 open rocker tonight or I would have had DW too.

j


----------



## bama_ed

Top rail.

I approve.  

Bama Ed


----------



## sirenia88

bama_ed said:


> Top rail.
> 
> I approve.
> 
> Bama Ed



Top rail is for rookies...


----------



## FtW Mike

Jim what happened to those fancy shoes from earlier in the trip


----------



## Teamubr

FtW Mike said:


> Jim what happened to those fancy shoes from earlier in the trip


I only wear those shoes for special occasions. 

They have no support at all and my old feet don't like them for too long. I have been wearing my Keen trail shoes most days. Even with them, my feet had enough today. I've been getting 16,000-21,000 steps everyday. This from someone who sits in meetings all day and normally averages 5-6,000 steps per day.

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Teamubr said:


> Only 1 open rocker tonight or I would have had DW too.



Ha ha!  You made her stand!?

Man, I would be in such the doghouse for that.

What's your secret?


----------



## 4077

Delinquent “kickin’” pictures of me and my younger son from August.....


----------



## 4077

....and here is today....notice the big difference in my outfit from August?


----------



## tiggerdad

Hey guys there are several of ya there and I can't help but notice the only railing pics are the ones from the guy who ISN'T actually staying at the Fort.

By the way Jimmy, do you actually own more than one pair of shoes or shorts?


----------



## 4077

tiggerdad said:


> Hey guys there are several of ya there and I can't help but notice the only railing pics are the ones from the guy who ISN'T actually staying at the Fort.
> 
> By the way Jimmy, do you actually own more than one pair of shoes or shorts?




I refer you to below from June....


----------



## bama_ed

Tiggerdad, here i am kickin it after a fun halloween golf cart parade.

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

Okay, Jimmy glad to know you got a chang'n of clothes there.  Keep up the good work.

Ed, I knew you'd get there sooner or later just had to prod a little.  Now we need some GC pics...


----------



## bama_ed

Any bonus points for DIS'ing on the TE porch?  Can I get a ruling?

 

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

10 bonus points!

Would of been 20, but there are people in the background.

Good job sir!


----------



## sirenia88

you people and your kickin it at the fort pictures.  I have to remind myself I was at the fort this time last year.


----------



## bama_ed

tiggerdad said:


> 10 bonus points!
> 
> Would of been 20, but there are people in the background.
> 
> Good job sir!



Dude, it's Halloween.  Every site is full with a golf cart and 2-3 generations of people/kids/families/friends/neighbors.  People in the background are hard to avoid.

Sheesh!  But I will take my 10 points and appeal to the judges.  

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

bama_ed said:


> Dude, it's Halloween.  Every site is full with a golf cart and 2-3 generations of people/kids/families/friends/neighbors.  People in the background are hard to avoid.
> 
> Sheesh!  But I will take my 10 points and appeal to the judges.
> 
> Bama Ed



Adapt!

Overcome!


----------



## pluto67

bama_ed said:


> Dude, it's Halloween.  Every site is full with a golf cart and 2-3 generations of people/kids/families/friends/neighbors.  People in the background are hard to avoid.
> 
> Sheesh!  But I will take my 10 points and appeal to the judges.
> 
> Bama Ed


Appeal granted. Page 4 paragraph 3 subsection 2-a ( Halloween exception ). Award for plaintiff  Bama Ed full 20 points plus an additional 5 points for  wearing those sneakers. Case closed.


----------



## tiggerdad

pluto67 said:


> Appeal granted. Page 4 paragraph 3 subsection 2-a ( Halloween exception ). Award for plaintiff  Bama Ed full 20 points plus an additional 5 points for  wearing those sneakers. Case closed.


Pluto!  Man, good to hear from you!  I should have known an actual judge would back him up.

You still camping the Fort your usual November schedule?


----------



## 2goofycampers

bama_ed said:


> Any bonus points for DIS'ing on the TE porch?  Can I get a ruling?
> 
> View attachment 280766
> 
> Bama Ed


Points? I can give you points. How many points do you want?


----------



## tiggerdad

2goofycampers said:


> Points? I can give you points. How many points do you want?



That's right!  Get him!


----------



## pluto67

tiggerdad said:


> Pluto!  Man, good to hear from you!  I should have known an actual judge would back him up.
> 
> You still camping the Fort your usual November schedule?


Mike! Nice to hear from you hope all is well with you and your family and Yes we will be there Sunday morning


----------



## tiggerdad

pluto67 said:


> Mike! Nice to hear from you hope all is well with you and your family and Yes we will be there Sunday morning



Good to hear.  Post some while you're there if you get the chance.  Sadly we won't make a return visit until at least March.  Kids' school just makes it too hard to make a run during November except Thanksgiving week, and that is just too crowded for me.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We made it for a quick weekend.    Found our favorite place to be on property...
Glad to back on the porch......


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## bama_ed

Kicked it this week at the Fort.

Photo taken on Jan 2 2018.  It was taken down that night.  It's cold now and breezy but still beautiful.



Bama Ed


----------



## snowmedic

Finally!


----------



## tigger92662

snowmedic said:


> Finally!


Hey, hows come you ain't got your shoes off?


----------



## snowmedic

tigger92662 said:


> Hey, hows come you ain't got your shoes off?



Well, I didn’t have time to go and have my nails done like the lady’s.


----------



## tiggerdad

snowmedic said:


> Well, I didn’t have time to go and have my nails done like the lady’s.


Good a reason as I've ever heard


----------



## Disneypeach

On the porch:


----------



## tigger92662

Disneypeach, I think you are the 1st one to post with Mickey Crocs . I think that's worth an additional 10 points. Judges?


----------



## tiggerdad

tigger92662 said:


> Disneypeach, I think you are the 1st one to post with Mickey Crocs . I think that's worth an additional 10 points. Judges?



20 by my count.  (Don't tell Ed)


----------



## bama_ed

tiggerdad said:


> 20 by my count.  (Don't tell Ed)





I am happy to share porch points with some one such as Peach.

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

bama_ed said:


> View attachment 299495
> 
> I am happy to share porch points with some one such as Peach.
> 
> Bama Ed



Blasted!

Who told him?


----------



## pluto67

bama_ed said:


> View attachment 299495
> 
> I am happy to share porch points with some one such as Peach.
> 
> Bama Ed


There  is a *NO sharing *clause in the porch points addendum. All porch points must be earned, However a ruling of 20 Points will be awarded for origination of the foot ware under the peach amendment.* Case closed.*


----------



## bama_ed

pluto67 said:


> Appeal granted. Page 4 paragraph 3 subsection 2-a ( Halloween exception ). Award for plaintiff  Bama Ed full 20 points plus an additional 5 points for  wearing those sneakers. Case closed.



"May it please the Court:

My Lord, my comment regarding "sharing" of the points is merely recognition of your Lordship's virtuous ruling in post #209 (copied above) of this thread that award me, your humble defendant and barrister, 20 porch points.  When I said I was pleased to share the ruling, it meant that I was happy to have the SAME aforementioned ruling as the current fellow defendant, Peach.  It merely meant that it was an identical ruling that we both could lay claim to;  NOT that we were having to split 20 points in some fashion (the plaintiff is from Mississippi and polysyllabic words may be difficult for him).

I am grateful to your Lordship for your ruling and would be eager to appear before your Lordship in the future here at The Old Bailey in Court #1."






Bama Ed

PS - love me some Rumpole.  Have the DVD collection from all seasons....

PPS - I envision His Lordship, pluto67, as something like Judge Oliver (Ollie) Oliphant in the Rumpole series...


----------



## tiggerdad

bama_ed said:


> "May it please the Court:
> 
> My Lord, my comment regarding "sharing" of the points is merely recognition of your Lordship's virtuous ruling in post #209 (copied above) of this thread that award me, your humble defendant and barrister, 20 porch points.  When I said I was pleased to share the ruling, it meant that I was happy to have the SAME aforementioned ruling as the current fellow defendant, Peach.  It merely meant that it was an identical ruling that we both could lay claim to;  NOT that we were having to split 20 points in some fashion (the plaintiff is from Mississippi and polysyllabic words may be difficult for him).



Um, there are a lot of long words in there, sir; I'm naught but a humble redneck.


----------



## Disneypeach

Y'all are such a treat!  
thanks for the points...kinda like my Delta Skymiles points...fun to check the numbers but somewhat limited in their actual usage!


----------



## tigger92662

Oh believe me, we're gettin' lots of usage out of this LOL


----------



## bama_ed

Personally I want to see more feet....


----------



## pluto67

bama_ed said:


> Personally I want to see more feet....


*WOW !!!!!! *


----------



## burnaroonie

tiggerdad said:


> Um, there are a lot of long words in there, sir; I'm naught but a humble redneck.


Nice Curls !


----------



## Bob Dolewhip




----------



## bama_ed

Spring Break March 2018 Kickin' It on the Trails End porch.

 

Feels so right.

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

Here's mine for this trip...

...

...






Oh, forget it!


----------



## tigger92662

tiggerdad said:


> Here's mine for this trip...


Don't sweat it. Most of the time, even if pics are posted, I still just use my imagination, one little spark is all it takes!


----------



## pluto67

bama_ed said:


> Spring Break March 2018 Kickin' It on the Trails End porch.
> 
> View attachment 308582
> 
> Feels so right.
> 
> Bama Ed


*Thanks for not taking your sneakers off.  *


----------



## tiggerdad

Got you all beat


----------



## tigger92662

OK, I think that just moved you to the top of the leader board.


----------



## FtW Mike

See someone got an early PAROLE


----------



## bama_ed

tiggerdad said:


> Got you all beat
> 
> View attachment 311624



How do we know this guy was in a rocking chair?  He don't look like he's in no rockin' chair to me.  Dem's da rules, ya know.

Bama Ed

PS - dOn't makE phun oPh My gramMer!  I mAe Bee fRom alabammer buT At Leest Im knOt phroM Mi-ss-iss-ippi.


----------



## tiggerdad

bama_ed said:


> How do we know this guy was in a rocking chair?  He don't look like he's in no rockin' chair to me.  Dem's da rules, ya know.
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> PS - dOn't makE phun oPh My gramMer!  I mAe Bee fRom alabammer buT At Leest Im knOt phroM Mi-ss-iss-ippi.



Rules...
 
I didn't get impression he cared about rules.  In fact, I had to wait until he moved to the table to get this shot.


----------



## tltay2005

Ok, I know I am breaking the rules, but I am not much for sitting on the porch, so here is my idea of kickin at the Fort.


----------



## tigger92662

My not be The Porch, but I'm thinkin fishin' is a pretty reasonable replacement. Judges, what say yee?


----------



## Campinfam2018

Kicking it, with DW on the porch


----------



## bama_ed

tigger92662 said:


> My not be The Porch, but I'm thinkin fishin' is a pretty reasonable replacement. Judges, what say yee?



As someone who has had to appear as a plaintiff in the "Kickin' It" court, I am filing a "friend of the court" brief that supports this application before any judge who chooses to try this case.

Bama Ed


----------



## FtW Mike

While our learned colleague Bama Ed has filed an Amicus Brief to the court on the accused's behalf his current position is in direct opposition of the one he took just a short time ago.   Now unless he is claiming the John Kerry exemption to counter his prior statements :


bama_ed said:


> How do we know this guy was in a rocking chair?  He don't look like he's in no rockin' chair to me.  Dem's da rules, ya know.
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> PS - dOn't makE phun oPh My gramMer!  I mAe Bee fRom alabammer buT At Leest Im knOt phroM Mi-ss-iss-ippi.


 I submit that the photo in question while a significant display of alternative methods of how to KICK IT AT THE FORT the poster be guided to PICTURE OF THE DAY for a full hearing


----------



## peg110

FtW Mike said:


> I submit that the photo in question while a significant display of alternative methods of how to KICK IT AT THE FORT the poster be guided to PICTURE OF THE DAY for a full hearing


Call for a Vote... 

All in Favor, say Aye!


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Morning all..  See my DW's beautiful foot-ware from our latest quick trip...  She can still kick it at the Fort..........

174 days till we are back.........


----------



## garneska

Mrs bert’s Mom 

 

Me


----------



## dgarnes03

garneska said:


> Mrs bert’s Mom
> 
> View attachment 319953
> 
> Me
> 
> View attachment 319954


Thanks Kris!!


----------



## FtW Mike

It was a tough shot to capture but I am sure it would have passed muster with the JUDGE had you posted the one of Mrs Bert's Mom jumping that railing to get on the porch


----------



## dgarnes03

FtW Mike said:


> It was a tough shot to capture but I am sure it would have passed muster with the JUDGE had you posted the one of Mrs Bert's Mom jumping that railing to get on the porch


If I COULD jump the railing I certainly would want a picture of it!!


----------



## N365PA

I am in awe of people who can sit on the porch. When we are moseying on by those parts as we are usually chasing a 2 year old! When she conks out on the afternoon boat ride back to the Fort, we usually take the time for a leisurely stroll back to 1500 or 2000 from the dock. Looking forward to enjoying the porch (hopefully) 4th of July week.


----------



## Bob Dolewhip

N365PA said:


> I am in awe of people who can sit on the porch. When we are moseying on by those parts as we are usually chasing a 2 year old! When she conks out on the afternoon boat ride back to the Fort, we usually take the time for a leisurely stroll back to 1500 or 2000 from the dock. Looking forward to enjoying the porch (hopefully) 4th of July week.



I tied mine to the hitching post. I had a good five minutes before the older one got loose.


----------



## FtW Mike

dgarnes03 said:


> If I COULD jump the railing I certainly would want a picture of it!!


 My Bad  I forgot that they sprung that Last Minute Medical exam on you.  I still find it hard to understand that they denied you the Utility Suit just because of simple like your blood type.  Granted MIMOSA is rare but I think it discrimination.  Hopefully I will do better and maybe you can advise me on which arm to give  Right arm is Johnny Walker Black  Left arm Budweiser


----------



## dgarnes03

FtW Mike said:


> My Bad  I forgot that they sprung that Last Minute Medical exam on you.  I still find it hard to understand that they denied you the Utility Suit just because of simple like your blood type.  Granted MIMOSA is rare but I think it discrimination.  Hopefully I will do better and maybe you can advise me on which arm to give  Right arm is Johnny Walker Black  Left arm Budweiser


Huh?? I don't understand.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We made it back for a quick stop by the Fort.  Was really hot and crowded, the competition for the rocking chairs is always fun.   DW is out of the walking boot from the previous trip and pic we posted.   Looking forward to another quick trip (-:
Coming down in October for a week.....


----------



## bama_ed

Looks good Brad.  You give us all hope we'll be on that porch someday soon.

Bama Ed


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Good morning all.   We got in one more quick trip in to the Fort last weekend.  Naked feet on the porch... Boy was it HOT!!!!!!

4 months 0 days 13 hours 51 minutes till we are back for a week.........


----------



## snowmedic

Time to bump this back to my he first page.


----------



## FtW Mike

Snowmedic I like it mixed doubles Kickin' it


----------



## sweet maxine

Waiting for the Hoop. Rain is coming!


----------



## peg110

When we were at TE waiting for our ressie, all the rockers (all 4 of them)  were taken. I could only get the metal picnic tables on the side porch.

Here is my lame attempt at kickin' it at the rail but the table is too far back from the rail.


Didn't want to make a scene dragging the table closer to the rail


----------



## tiggerdad

peg110 said:


> Didn't want to make a scene dragging the table closer to the rail



Making scene is half the fun.


----------



## FtW Mike

peg110 said:


> Didn't want to make a scene dragging the table closer to the rail


 If you want to run with the Big Dogs, You need to Wee Wee on the Tall Trees


----------



## tigger92662

peg110 said:


> Here is my lame attempt at kickin' it at the rail but the table is too far back from the rail.


Some attempt is better than no attempt


----------



## Bob Dolewhip

And most importantly, you got to that porch #goals


----------



## peg110

Okay.... I made it back to the rail.

 

DW and I waiting for our Pizza order at P&Js


----------



## bama_ed

peg110 said:


> Okay.... I made it back to the rail.



FINALLY!


----------



## FtW Mike

More Gooder


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Keep those Chairs warm for us.  October is coming.........


----------



## peg110

Kidatheart2010 said:


> Keep those Chairs warm for us.  October is coming.........


Trust me when I tell ya....... them there chairs be warm! Besides the 90+ temps, every time I walk by, someone is rocking in them.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

I agree Peg110.   It wouldn't matter if it was 100 or 32 degrees on that porch.  They would be someone sitting and rocking.  Thats what I love about the Fort.   I hope in late October it will nice.  It usually is.  Me and DW cant wait.  I hope y'all are having or had a wonderful time there.


----------



## sweet maxine

I just wondered what happened to all the chairs!  I remember chairs all along the porch, but there were only 4 this time.


----------



## peg110

sweet maxine said:


> I just wondered what happened to all the chairs!  I remember chairs all along the porch, but there were only 4 this time.


That's what I thought too... I know there weren't dozens, but I thought there were more than 4.

Oh well.... I did find a point to get my legs up and kick back. 

Will be going back in December. Maybe get a chance to do it again, but I suspect it will be much more busy.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

You can always find time.  Me and the DW love to have our coffee on the porch way early.  Drive the cart up and usually there isn't a soul around.  Its very peaceful.  Train sounds from MK, boat horns, buses warming up and LOTS of wildlife. Of the four legged persuasion..  
 

56 days until the Fort.......


----------



## tigger92662

Just before getting on boat to MK. So then I thought maybe backwards, Dw and I the other way with feet on the rail


----------



## bama_ed

Our OP mightyX would be mighty proud of ya'll keeping his thread going.  

Thanks for the latest contribution, tigger92662.  

Bama Ed


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We will post a new one in 36 days........ Looking forward to some porch time.


----------



## 4077

....and SOOO happy to be “kickin it” tonight....love it! Awesome night takin’ my crew for an adventure to Trail’s End!


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We are back........


----------



## serenitygr

Finally got an open chair!


----------



## friendofeeyore

7 days Grumpy Aggie & myself will be kickin' at the Fort!!


----------



## JETS70

Kickin' it with the DW during our Halloween trip to the Fort


----------



## tltay2005

Ok, I really, really hate my feet, so as much as this pains me.....I will post because Ed asked, so here you go.


----------



## grumpyaggie

Only 5 rocking chairs on the porch.


----------



## bama_ed

grumpyaggie said:


> View attachment 366881
> Only 5 rocking chairs on the porch.



Arnold,

I like the way you and Gloria framed the Christmas tree with your shoes.

And on the top rail no less.  Tiggerdad would be impressed.

Thanks for the picture.  This is a classic thread and the two of you have kept it going.  I am jealous (truly).

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!

ED


----------



## FtW Mike

Top rail, no people in the back round, at with the Settlement Christmas tree lit up  I say that calls for double points


----------



## friendofeeyore

Bama Ed, we had a very blessed Thanksgiving! I hope all went wonderful with your families.


----------



## friendofeeyore

PS: we had fun stretching to the top rail. They had the rocking chairs facing the beach side.


----------



## tigger92662

FtW Mike said:


> Top rail, no people in the back round, at with the Settlement Christmas tree lit up I say that calls for double points


It's almost Christmas and they are hosting the Traveling Fire Pit, I say all out, Triple Points!


----------



## garneska

With hot chocolate compliments of Trails End. We were waiting for breakfast.


----------



## FtW Mike

Did you bring enough Hot Chocolate for everyone?


----------



## garneska

Bert had some too. Mallory got dental wipes instead of hot chocolate.  Am sure she would prefer the chocolate.


----------



## hoop4321

On our last day, waiting for the buzzer to tell me our breakfast is ready at PJ's.


----------



## pluto67




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## bama_ed

The tree on the ground in snowmedic's picture was gone yesterday (two days later).  What's up with that?  I kicked it on a warm, humid, foggy morning before the TE brunch.





The small tree on the porch was still there, though.





Bama Ed


----------



## FtW Mike

0940 HRS, 31 DEC 18  As I waited for our Breakfast ADR


----------



## bama_ed

FtW Mike said:


> View attachment 372624
> 0940 HRS, 31 DEC 18  As I waited for our Breakfast ADR



That's a beautiful blue sky behind your shoes, there, Mike....


----------



## FtW Mike

bama_ed said:


> That's a beautiful blue sky behind your shoes, there, Mike....


 Ed as you are aware I am vertically Challenged so getting close enough for top rail means I am shooting high to center my target


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Quick weekend porch Pics...


----------



## bama_ed

bumping this thread back to page 1 of the Camping Board.  Hopefully the March 2019 folks can show us some shoes on the TE porch railing.

See post #1 if you are not familiar with this thread.

Bama Ed


----------



## 2rad4u

Looking forward to adding to this thread!


----------



## hawgwilld

Will be there end of April, will definitely be putting my feet up.


----------



## bama_ed

From yesterday.  I wasn't staying at the Fort but went over from MK briefly to check out the River Country demolition.  Posted pix in this thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-neighbor-construction-started.3737215/page-3

But I paused for a moment to enjoy the Trails End porch.





Bama Ed


----------



## 2rad4u




----------



## mickeyfan0805

bama_ed said:


> From yesterday.  I wasn't staying at the Fort but went over from MK briefly to check out the River Country demolition.  Posted pix in this thread:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-neighbor-construction-started.3737215/page-3
> 
> But I paused for a moment to enjoy the Trails End porch.
> 
> Bama Ed



I find myself so incredibly jealous of those of you who can do this!  I'm in month 9 of a 25 month gap between visits.  It's BY FAR the longest gap we've had since we started going in 2007, and it's not fun!  Enjoy it!


----------



## snowmedic

Waiting for our TE reservation.


----------



## 2rad4u

While snowmedic chows down I'm chillin by the lake.  I would post a pic from the lawn chairs with my feet up but my connection is lacking...

Okay, pic might upload now...


----------



## Kidatheart2010

It was WAYYYYYYY to busy this quick trip.  Spring Break is nuts at WDW  But the porch is a great place to kick it.......
Cooler than we expected...


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## cruising spud

Made it to the porch.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Made it back for a few days.  Very hot on the porch.
Coming back for a week in October.........
56 days and counting!!


----------



## friendofeeyore

Hope I can get the top rail in Oct.


----------



## Christine raynor

friendofeeyore said:


> Hope I can get the top rail in Oct.


This was April 2019, ready for Oct and everybody joining us


----------



## himandher818

We arrived last night, so we decided on PJ's for dinner. While waiting on our chicken dinner, I stopped at Crocket's window for a Davey's Lemonade. Decided to Kick-it while waiting.

Chicken was ready just as I finished the lemonade.


----------



## MudQueen22

Loved the rockers at Crockett's Tavern while watching the kids play on the playground.  
I'm late posting; this was taken July 10, 2019.


----------



## rideswithchrist

Close enough


----------



## Teamubr

Ok...

Here it is. Me on the left. My wife's best friend on the right. I told her "top rail or it doesn't count". She almost fell over backwards.



DW and me this time.



j


----------



## friendofeeyore

Teamubr & Mrs. T, you get 10 points for making the top rail!!


----------



## tiggerdad

Teamubr said:


> View attachment 434530
> 
> j



Yep, you can see the death grip he has on the handles leaning back!


----------



## Teamubr

tiggerdad said:


> Yep, you can see the death grip he has on the handles leaning back!


What I didn't realize until after the pics, was the chair on the right was an oversize chair and you sat way back in it. When you leaned back to get your feet up, it did almost flip over.  

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Teamubr said:


> What I didn't realize until after the pics, was the chair on the right was an oversize chair and you sat way back in it. When you leaned back to get your feet up, it did almost flip over.
> 
> j


Ah!  A boobytrap

Very clever!


----------



## FtW Mike

Explains the look from the guy in the shades on the step


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Better be careful ..  We were there in July and the chairs were falling apart.  Lotta sitting going on..  
congrats on the top rail..........

22 days till the Fort.   We can't wait.........


----------



## Teamubr

FtW Mike said:


> Explains the look from the guy in the shades on the step


Ha ha.  That's her son. He would have laughed his butt off.

j


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We finally had a chance to get a rocking chair.  Arrived the 5th and the Fort is wonderful.. Busy, some rain not to hot.  
Lots of looping.


----------



## tiggerdad

Kidatheart2010 said:


> We finally had a chance to get a rocking chair.  Arrived the 5th and the Fort is wonderful.. Busy, some rain not to hot.
> Lots of looping.
> View attachment 442607



Swat that left foot.  There appears to be an insect there.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

She can swat all she wants... that Minnie Tat will not move. She said it was a bow for a rodent.


----------



## bozley0621

We made it!


----------



## ChiefM

.

This was in the morning while out exploring the fort.


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## Christine raynor

Best way to start a month stay at the fort.  Nobody up at 7:30 rope drop for coffee at P&Js.


----------



## winnie77

After a 3 mile walk and some trails end I got time to put my feet up and relax on 10/12/19


----------



## Christine raynor

winnie77 said:


> View attachment 447785
> After a 3 mile walk and some trails end I got time to put my feet up and relax on 10/12/19


Don't forget, when "kickin it" you get those 10 extra points for the top rail.  Evan with shorter legs you can just scoot a little closer.


----------



## 4077

So happy! Time for exploring/visiting/treats!


----------



## Christine raynor

4077 said:


> So happy! Time for exploring/visiting/treats!
> 
> View attachment 447848


Sorry I missed you, I was on the phone with the sat tv people.  Will catch up later.


----------



## 4077

Christine raynor said:


> Sorry I missed you, I was on the phone with the sat tv people.  Will catch up later.



I heard....hope you got it all set!


----------



## Christine raynor

4077 said:


> I heard....hope you got it all set!


What site are you in 4077?


----------



## 4077

Christine raynor said:


> What site are you in 4077?


No site...just visiting as I am down here “at work”. (I am a pilot, and we are in town for a few days...so I am free to amuse myself). Just had a bit of time to roam the campground today. Sorry missed you...hope all set with your tech. issue!!


----------



## 4077

Friends take their co-workers to TE for dinner and then get a group top rail rocker picture 




EDIT:  Mine are not the painted toes in sandals, just to be clear


----------



## Christine raynor

4077 said:


> Friends take their co-workers to TE for dinner and then get a group top rail rocker picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 448046


That is 10×3=30 bonus points for all top rail.  High point score this month so far.  It's going to take me days by myself in the mornings to beat those numbers.


----------



## 4077

Christine raynor said:


> That is 10×3=30 bonus points for all top rail.  High point score this month so far.  It's going to take me days by myself in the mornings to beat those numbers.



LOL... don’t stop trying!


----------



## bama_ed

4077 said:


> Friends take their co-workers to TE for dinner and then get a group top rail rocker picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 448046



I'm sure you tried to explain to your coworkers WHY the feet up on the rail on the TE porch was a thing (but if they come to this board, then it will be THAT much HARDER to get a campsite).

It looks wet on the pavement beyond.

I am sure this thread's OP @mightyexplorers is proud.  

Bama Ed

PS - I am proud of you, 4077, for sharing this with your coworkers but a little concerned, all at the same time...


----------



## 4077

bama_ed said:


> PS - I am proud of you, 4077, for sharing this with your coworkers but a little concerned, all at the same time...



I think the secret is safe...they made it clear they could not find there way in our out without me  (in the dark on busses making turns is quite disorienting). Although, the woman (our flight attendant) that joined me tonight is restoring/rebuilding a 1968 Shasta trailer....


----------



## 4077

bama_ed said:


> It looks wet on the pavement beyond.



There was a short Thunderstorm as we came out of TE....first (and last) rain of day....


----------



## snowmedic

Enjoying the breeze from the overhead fan on the TE porch before heading back to camp.

There going to need more rocking chairs for the Dis meet.


----------



## mightyexplorers

It has been a while since I have had the chance to post back to here. My wife and I recently made it down for out 25th anniversary and had to swing into the Fort for a photo. Sadly this trip we were at pop and not the fort, although the skyliners are very cool and may have ruined us for the busses forever. We hopefully plan to be back at the fort with all the kids next year. Can’t wait!

Very sad and scared to see the encroachment of the new construction at the Fort, hopefully it all works out well in the end. 

Either way we were very happy to be sitting here  We didn’t go for the top rail because we wanted to catch a little Christmas and miss the construction but 4077 @bama_ed is correct. We are proud of you .


----------



## mightyexplorers

Double posted. Oops


----------



## bama_ed

mightyexplorers said:


> It has been a while since I have had the chance to post back to here. My wife and I recently made it down for out 25th anniversary and had to swing into the Fort for a photo. Sadly this trip we were at pop and not the fort, although the skyliners are very cool and may have ruined us for the busses forever. We hopefully plan to be back at the fort with all the kids next year. Can’t wait!
> 
> Very sad and scared to see the encroachment of the new construction at the Fort, hopefully it all works out well in the end.
> 
> Either way we were very happy to be sitting here  We didn’t go for the top rail because we wanted to catch a little Christmas and miss the construction but 4077 @bama_ed is correct. We are proud of you .
> 
> 
> View attachment 460334



As the man who started this fantastic thread, mightyX, we are glad you came back to visit us.  Hope you make it back to the Fort for a stay soon.

You can prop on any rail you want to.  Own them all, you do.   

Thanks for the update.

Bama Ed


----------



## bama_ed

<bump>


----------



## MY-DVC

I’ll be at the Fort in a little over a month. Relaxing with my feet up in front of Crockett’s tavern is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## garneska




----------



## Stork

Wednesday Jan 15th. Waiting on my 2-piece fried chicken lunch at P&J’s. Beautiful weather this week!
Top Rail, any extra points for Authentic Mickey Sandals?


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Quick Trip to the Fort.  Didn't have to wait very long for two rocking chairs.  Not to busy and in the lower 70's.  Lots of changes though.  I am ready for them to get it finished.  
Another update coming in April.


----------



## FtW Mike

December 20 2019


----------



## bama_ed

FtW Mike said:


> View attachment 474388
> December 20 2019


----------



## tiggerdad

bama_ed said:


>


----------



## Bishoparc

I am humbled, pleased and honored to be the first one to post a picture to this infamous thread post COVID.

My dear friends, “kickin’ it at the Fort”


----------



## 3kidsdad

Dang it, I was there and didn't even think about taking one from there.  Was really happy the walk up window at Crockett's was open.


----------



## himandher818

3kidsdad said:


> Was really happy the walk up window at Crockett's was open.


I glad to here this. Oh and watch for Davey's lemonade, I think it's spiked.


----------



## Stork

himandher818 said:


> ...Oh and watch for Davey's lemonade, I think it's spiked.


God, I HOPE so!


----------



## Bishoparc

September 2020


----------



## Stork

Bishoparc said:


> September 2020
> View attachment 523997


Looks wonderfully quiet...so quiet, I bet you could hear a (Mickey) mouse f*rt...


----------



## Bishoparc

Stork said:


> Looks wonderfully quiet...so quiet, I bet you could hear a (Mickey) mouse f*rt...


Not this trip. The Fort is packed


----------



## Disney Loving Ohana

We love FW! Can’t wait to stay there this fall!


----------



## bama_ed

While camping at the Fort during this covid-19 pandemic, Disney requires you to wear a mask if you leave your campsite.  And i will comply.





Done.

Bama Ed


----------



## FtW Mike

I am absolutely sure your wife was thrilled with what you did with her mask ?,  Please us know what hospital/mortuary you'll be recovering in so we can send flowers.


----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tiggerdad

Each time I went to Trails End the chairs were full.

I had to improvise.

Adapt

Overcome.


Meadows rocking chair instead.


----------



## bama_ed

tiggerdad said:


> Meadows rocking chair instead.
> View attachment 532975


----------



## winnie77

Made a special trip from okw to the fort for this photo.  Needed some rocking chair and fort time


----------



## bama_ed

Welcome to the TE Porch Club, winnie77! That's real dedication.  Bama Ed


----------



## garneska

Breaking the law but don’t care. Check out who is kicking it at the fort.


----------



## bama_ed

Mallory could set off a whole new "Pet Kickin' It" category of this thread, Kris.  Awesome idea!   Ed


----------



## tigger92662

bama_ed said:


> Mallory could set off a whole new "Pet Kickin' It" category of this thread, Kris. Awesome idea! Ed


Oh you know we are so gonna take the birds up there. LOL


----------



## tiggerdad

See no reason why it should not count.


----------



## friendofeeyore

I totally agree


----------



## garneska

Family photo


----------



## garneska

All four paws


----------



## tigger92662

garneska said:


> All four paws


YES!!!!


----------



## bama_ed

tigger92662 said:


> YES!!!!



If Mallory keeps this up with pictures of her paws on the TE porch rails, she's gonna be asking Bert and Kris for her own Instagram account soon ....

.... because all the Mallory fans want to see MORE Mallory .......

 At least, that's what I think. 

ED

PS - I want to know when Mallory buys into bitcoin too.  The market will SKYrocket when that happens.


----------



## WeLovePluto




----------



## jaredjohn4

My dog is jealous and looking forward to spring break this year.


----------



## BarbLynnM

June 3, 2021. Kicken' back 'n lovin it.


----------



## Part-Time Paradise

Out for a predawn bike ride. Couldn't resist


----------



## 4077

Kicked back to the top! 08/12/2021 (But due to location of the rockers, the background is pretty boring…)


----------



## tigger92662

@4077 Still qualifies. You are there


----------



## Stork

Boring? Maybe, but it also looks peaceful, quiet.  Enjoy!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

4077 said:


> Kicked back to the top! 08/12/2021 (But due to location of the rockers, the background is pretty boring…)



Apparently we crossed over and I didn't know it.  Would have been glad to say hi.

Anyway, here's our first-ever kickin' it shot from 8/18.  DD16 didn't know what I was asking her to do!


----------



## 4077

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Apparently we crossed over and I didn't know it.  Would have been glad to say hi.



aww, bummer.....  although we were only there for a couple of
hours, that would have been cool


----------



## tigger92662




----------



## bama_ed

Great pic, Joe.

Wish I was in a chair on the porch, too.

Ed


----------



## Bishoparc




----------



## JETS70

Teresa and I are back at the Fort for Halloween after a couple of years hiatus. Nothing like Kickin' it on the porch of TE.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Made it down to the Fort for a week.  Perfect weather and yes made it to the porch several times.
Going back for a quick weekend in late November.  Cant wait to see the Christmas decorations. The Halloween decorations were great.


----------



## Sjm9911




----------



## Teamubr

Sitting at Crockett's enjoying a drink.



j


----------



## snowmedic

Little chilly this morning, even for this northern boy.


----------



## Teamubr

Yes it was. I should have worn the warmer coat for MK rope drop. It warmed up nice though with the sun.

j


----------



## bama_ed

DD, me, DW this week.





Bama Ed


----------



## winnie77

made a trip to the fort from Saratoga just for fried chicken after time at magic kingdom and of course I had to take a moment and kick it.  Wish I could have stayed longer


----------



## mco65




----------



## bama_ed

Me and DW for a quick Halloween 2022 trip.  Bama Ed


----------



## FtW Mike

I didn't know Geriatric chairs could go far enough back for you to get your legs that high up.


----------



## bama_ed

FtW Mike said:


> I didn't know Geriatric chairs could go far enough back for you to get your legs that high up.



MISTER Mike, I'll be nice to you since you are my elder.  But I am in post #405 (January) and #408 (March) and will be back in 2+ weeks (November).  



Ed


----------



## Teamubr

bama_ed said:


> MISTER Mike, I'll be nice to you since you are my elder.  But I am in post #405 (January) and #408 (March) and will be back in 2+ weeks (November).


Mike,

So it sounds like they have had those geriatric chairs since at least January.   

j


----------



## JP6972

Kicking back at the fort hurricane style


----------



## bama_ed

JP6972 said:


> Kicking back at the fort hurricane style
> View attachment 717712



@JP6972, I appreciate your "hurricane style".  Pretty sure I recognize you in this clip below:






Guess it was in your younger days?  Hope TS Nicole gets through there quickly with little damage.

Thanks for posting your Kick.

Bama Ed

PS - < sorry but when you used the phrase "hurricane style" this is the vision that popped into my head>


----------



## JP6972

Maybe, but some of my late 70's memories can be a little hazy. 


bama_ed said:


> @JP6972, I appreciate your "hurricane style".  Pretty sure I recognize you in this clip below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it was in your younger days?  Hope TS Nicole gets through there quickly with little damage.
> 
> Thanks for posting your Kick.
> 
> Bama Ed


----------



## WalkingintheFog

*A long time ago in a galaxy campground far, far away....*"


----------



## bama_ed

Back this time with the Christmas decorations in the background.





This makes the 3rd visit this year here in post #416. We are also in post #405 (January) and #408 (March).

No trips planned for 2023 though.

Bama Ed


----------

